# Cinematic Studio Piano vs Pearl Concert Grand



## bz0804 (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm new to the piano VST and I have settled on a few pianos based on their sounds (I am a big Yamaha fan). The 3 were Garritan CFX, Cinematic Studio Piano, and Pearl Concert Grand. I definitely enjoyed Garritan CFX's sound the most but unfortunately, I do not have the storage available to download the full version, the lite version I didn't very like. That leaves me with 2 options, Cinematic Studio Piano vs Pearl Concert Grand, I can definitely tell that Pearl Concert Grand sounds better but it's not a difference big enough that justifies its almost 2x price. I plan on using the VST for solely enjoying the piano only, without any other instruments. Is the slightly better sound + Significantly more customization of the Pearl Concert Grand really worth the extra money in comparison to the Cinematic Studio Piano? Thanks!


----------



## CGR (Jun 5, 2022)

I own all the above you mentioned. The Cinematic Studio Piano is a very cleanly sampled Yamaha C7 piano with a good dynamic range. The mic sets are flexible in achieving a balance & depth in a mix. To me, it's better suited to a piano within a mix rather than solo. It lacks release samples which are essential in conveying a realistic impression of an acoustic piano when exposed solo. 

The Pearl Concert Grand has a lot more resonance compared to Cinematic Studio Piano, and sounds more alive & 3D to me. Can't go wrong with either – they are both Kontakt Player instruments. The Pearl Concert Grand often comes up on sale ($79 IIRC?) but if you need something immediately, paying $119 RRP compared to $69 for the Cinematic Studio Piano is worth it if solo piano is a big part of what you want to produce.


----------



## bz0804 (Jun 5, 2022)

CGR said:


> I own all the above you mentioned. The Cinematic Studio Piano is a very cleanly sampled Yamaha C7 piano with a good dynamic range. The mic sets are flexible in achieving a balance & depth in a mix. To me, it's better suited to a piano within a mix rather than solo. It lacks release samples which are essential in conveying a realistic impression of an acoustic piano when exposed solo.
> 
> The Pearl Concert Grand has a lot more resonance compared to Cinematic Studio Piano, and sounds more alive & 3D to me. Can't go wrong with either – they are both Kontakt Player instruments. The Pearl Concert Grand often comes up on sale ($79 IIRC?) but if you need something immediately, paying $119 RRP compared to $69 for the Cinematic Studio Piano is worth it if solo piano is a big part of what you want to produce.


Thank you so much for the detailed explanation! Really helped me a lot. I'll definitely be getting the Pearl Concert Grand then!


----------



## HM_Music (Jun 5, 2022)

Ultimate Piano Comparison Thread


Creating a new diversion for myself here and hoping it provides some value to the community. The aim is to create a comprehensive piano comparison using high quality MIDI. Too often demos, don't offer such consistency. It can be hard to tell what to buy. Hopefully people will join up and get...




vi-control.net






Also worth mentioning that there is a discount on the ravenscroft, although it is not a yamaha c7\cfx








50% off "Ravenscroft 275" by VI-Labs


Some instruments truly can inspire and take your creativity to new levels. "Ravenscroft 275" is one of these rare instruments. This one-of-a-kind concert grand piano has been recreated using nearly 17,000 samples and 4 discrete microphones, controlled from an easy to use interface.




vstbuzz.com


----------



## bz0804 (Jun 5, 2022)

HM_Music said:


> Ultimate Piano Comparison Thread
> 
> 
> Creating a new diversion for myself here and hoping it provides some value to the community. The aim is to create a comprehensive piano comparison using high quality MIDI. Too often demos, don't offer such consistency. It can be hard to tell what to buy. Hopefully people will join up and get...
> ...


Wow, Ravenscroft is amazing too, it definitely has its uniqueness compared to Yamaha C7s, even more charming with its big sale. It feels more like the Garritan CFX which is my favourite. This might be a hard one to decide...


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jun 5, 2022)

Do consider the Simple Sam Samples Signature Grand if you have Full Kontakt. 






Signature Grand


<ul> <li>More than 2500 samples in 24 Bit </li> <li>All 88 keys individually sampled in 10 dynamic levels </li> <li>Two microphone perspectives (Close and Room)</li> <li>Multi-velocity adjustable mechanical noises</li> <li>Authentically mod




simplesamsamples.com


----------

